

Transactor Launches Beta - scottdw2
http://www.transactor.com

======
cperciva
HN policy, as stated by PG on several occasions, is that companies should not
identify themselves as "YC rejects". There are several good reasons for this
-- search the archives if you want to know more.

~~~
scottdw2
I didn't know this (about the rules). I'll see if I can change the title.

~~~
scottdw2
It looks some one beat me to the punch.

Sorry.

------
Zak
Ok, great. Does this run on my OS of choice? Will you send me spam if I put my
address in that box? I'm assuming the answer to both questions is no, but you
should have that information on your website.

------
oldgregg
Does it support github? Does it support osx? If not then it's probably
irrelevant to half the people on here. I might be able to figure this out for
myself, but I won't enter my email address on a site with no privacy policy in
order to download a beta that may/may not work.

~~~
scottdw2
It doesn't support OS X. Our privacy policy is simple:

We won't send you spam, and we sell your email address.

We only want your email so that we can yell you when the release version is
ready. I will add that to the site tonight. It should be up tonmorow.

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
fallentimes
_...and we sell your email address._

Is that what you meant to write?

~~~
scottdw2
No.

We will NOT sell your email address.

------
fallentimes
You know...just because you were rejected once doesn't mean you're permanently
rejected from YC. You can apply multiple times.

IMHO you would have been much better off launching with a title describing
what you do. If you prove to be a success within the HN community (and
beyond), your chances of getting in to YC the next time are much higher.

Besides, by actually launching you're showing (not telling) perseverance,
execution and a willingness to listen to feedback. Don't ruin it.

------
oliverkofoed
How is this different from having version control away from my work computer ?

I never have more then a day or twos work on my computer, so the most i can
loose is a days work -- hardly seems worth having extra backup software for
that case.

------
okeumeni
I don’t think it was smart for you to identify your startup as "yc reject"
here, you will be eaten alive : (

------
bkudria
What, exactly, does this have over any modern VCS? The website probably needs
to be super-clear about this.

------
jusob
Could you put the minimum requirements (especially OS) on the download page?

------
jfb3
Download is a Windows .exe so I can't tell what it does. What I can tell is
that it _doesn't_ "Works with any IDE or code editor".

------
rwolf
What I'm hearing from these comments is that there is not enough product
information for a technical audience. It's possible that you are marketing to
a group that does not want the same product information as us, but it's not
clear. Are you marketing version control to non-savvy users?

~~~
scottdw2
No. I'm marketing to programmers. I'll add more info to the site.

------
blazamos
Instead of identifying yourself as a "YC Reject" why not state what your
startup does?

~~~
seasoup
It got my attention, but now I want to know more... like blazamos says, what
does your startup do. Also, why were you rejected by YC?

~~~
scottdw2
See above for a discription of the product.

And I'm not sure why they rejected me, but I can think of a few reasons:

1\. My company is just one person.

They usually don't fund companies that have one founder.

2\. My software doesn't run on the web.

This is mainly because IDEs do not run on the web and my software needs to
live on your machine in order to pick up your changes while you work. Most of
the companies they fund write web software.

3\. My software only runs on windows.

This is all just speculation because I really don't know why.

------
geuis
I just don't get it. How is this different and/or better than standard svn/git
types systems?

~~~
scottdw2
It's not better than.

It's an add on. It helps you in between checkins.

Typically you checkin a "batch" of work when it's done, like at the end of the
day. This protects you automatically, even if you forget to checkin.

